# Help needed for moving to Amsterdam



## cathalj88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I have recently been told I am moving to Amsterdam in October for work. Can anyone help with good websites or advice on how to find good flat shares? I don't know people in the city so would like to find a place with a few people. The websites I've been on so far haven't been the best (craigslist , clickshare). Any advice or good websites would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

Google "flat rental in amsterdam" and you will get a host of addresses of agents.


----------

